# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Brilliant Anagram Command Line Program

## electrodoc

Stumbled upon this little gem, years ago.  Cannot find it anywhere Online now..

The C Source code is included, You will have to compile your own .EXE file.

It is not my code, Please read the readme file. Hope it's of use.  It's vintage stuff but an excellent tool.
Especially good for winning at Scrabble.   :Wink:  

I Used it in one of my VB6 Apps, passing command line parameters with batch files written within my
VB Program.  Worked Great..

Fun to have a laugh at what it comes out with when you type your name in..
IE..

WORDPLAY RICHARDSTANSALL -s >AFILE.TXT

Cassandra Thrill..   Oh the hilarity. 

Enjoy..

----------


## jmcilhinney

> The C Source code is included, along with the compiled .EXE file.


Which is against forum rules, so please remove your attachment and upload a new one that does not include any binaries, which would also mean deleting any bin and obj folders if you've built the project.

Also, if you want to share working code with others then that should be done in the appropriate CodeBank forum.  You should ask the mods to move this thread.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Thread moved to CodeBank. Please do post the source code rather than binaries.

----------


## 2kaud

As the program is written in c, why is it in the _c#_ codebank? I realise there is no c codebank, but I would have thought the c++ codebank would be a better fit?

----------


## jmcilhinney

> As the program is written in c, why is it in the _c#_ codebank? I realise there is no c codebank, but I would have thought the c++ codebank would be a better fit?


I don't recall specifically but I suspect that this thread was originally posted in C# so Shaggy assumed, as I would have, that the code was C#.

----------


## electrodoc

if any one is to blame for the placement of this code it's the writers of C, C++, C#, Visual C..

and their unimaginative Naming convention of their programming Languages.

I dunno. 

 Where there no more letters of the alphabet available for such Differing programming syntax.?

If Differing at all.? 

I Use VB6, As was stipulated in Post number 1 of this thread..

I use VB6 From 1998 Because all other Visual Basics syntaxes are a foreign Language to me.

And i trust that you know (Being C, C++, C#) Users, that this code differs in its syntax..

However, I Do not know.  

I am still trying to get to grips with going from XBOX 360's to XBOX 1's, along with going from 
windows 3 to windows 3.1 to windows 95 to Windows 98 to windows 2000 to windows XP (Wherever that fits Logically into a naming convention) And now to windows 10..

Who the Hell teaches these Billionaires to count.?  or make naming decisions.?  

Give them an entire alphabet of 26 Letters and they'll only choose "C"  then add a symbol or two to that letter when the syntax changes..  
No wonder my mums scared of computers.  I think i am now.!!

They only have to count to about 8 anyway..  So they can count the bank account balance commas..!


Gatesey will be at the bottom of this Wrongly placed "C" code, You Mark my words.. 


No wonder his Operating systems have loads of teething problems when they first come out.  His unimaginative Variable Naming Declarations must be atrocious.

If it was Me who wrote the programming language It'd Be Called "N".. Because all of the code is viewable through Notepad.  Plus..  What programming language is called "N".?

Anyone Writing a programming language and wanting to use the name "N" Instead of something like...  
Ooh i dunno..  
Lets see..  
ERR..  
LETS Get creative so we don't clog up forums with Code name confusion..  
ERRR... 26 Letters to choose from...   ERRRR...
GOT IT..
"C+#"

Then i would expect at least a box of chocolates,  

However The more safer bet of you choosing "C+#", Because you read it here, and strive on confusion..  
I Expect a box of choccys.  AND my bank balance to contain at least 2 commas.!  By the end of the launch week of "C+#".

DON'T WORRY FORUM READERS.  i'LL GET THE FIRST ONES IN.  :Wink:   LOL


i Actually thought C#  Meant C "Whatever version".  LOL..  
(Some vague recollection of seeing an "####" as a formatting method in VB meaning A Number Field.). 

So being a nerd i thought "Hmm Spock would find my Logic Impeccable", So bit the bullet (After hesitation i might add.!)..  And Voila, This thread was born. 


*Please Don't take this Post to heart.. I'm 50 and i have a full head of natural hair, of which 3 are grey, all due to the way I look at stuff..

It's meant as a comical moan, with a few humorous things i've pointed out after noticing them throughout my life. 

This (Possibly), wrongly placed "C" Code Dialema Bouncing around in my head, helped me pull out my, Comical yet i feel, Point worthy, Soap box.

I Hope it raised a smile. 
*
And remember.. I merely hoped people would find this code advantageous to their scrabble skills or get tips from it with there coding endeavours.

Please download it and upload it where ever you see fit.  All the best.  :Smilie:

----------

